# Hello from Southeastern Ohio



## chillingham_manor (Jan 8, 2009)

My name is Paul. I live in Southeastern Ohio. I have a small portable haunt that use for scouts, relay for life, and whoever else wants me to set-up. The name of my haunt is Chillingham Manor. I came up with this haunt after researching the most haunted haunted castle in England. I solidified the name and it was maybe a month later the Ghost Hunters International show did a hunt there...that sucks but oh well. I am always looking for new ideas that are low cost but effective. I build my own pneumatic props a little at a time. I hope to be able to trade ideas with like minded folks.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Chillingham!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome !!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome, Chill!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome, Chill!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to th forum. Lots of ideas here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you Paul!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome Chill!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

welcome to the forum! you should find lots of ideas here!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Paul, as a Scouter, thank you, and welcome aboard!


----------

